
Aventus Classic: a fully decentralised and open-source protocol - _aventus
https://blog.aventus.io/the-aventus-classic-%C3%B0app-competition-is-now-live-eab54805e7cb?source=friends_link&sk=05984d863372ce65e7ac634eb5ca47b6
======
_aventus
Hi all, we are super proud to announce a major code release: Aventus Classic,
our open-source, fully decentralised protocol for open ticketing ecosystems,
built on Ethereum, that satisfies the original Aventus whitepaper.

We have made lots of innovations in our code to be able to process ~100
tickets a transaction, so we can fully service the long-tail ticketing
industry! We are hosting a DApp competition and have the company Satoshi
Awards already committed to DApps produced on Aventus Classic.

We are opening our codebase up to contributions from anyone and have some
technical blogs coming out in the next while about some of our innovations.
Looking forward to your feedback!

